

Open in a public place; go fullscreen; mash random keys. - iansinke
http://www.hackertyper.com/

======
sejje
I like it--but it types too fast to look real.

------
odnamra
Awesome! Can I use this in a movie? :)

------
aiscott
I've never felt so productive in my life!

